# A nice rendition from GKJ



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

GameKeeperJohn added his touch to my chalice design, and I must say his thumb pad and finger groove make it a comfortable shooter. He made this one for me as a gift. He's a very generous fellow as well as a fine craftsman.

















I just got it today, took it out immediately and tore the heck out of a can in about 5 minutes. Shoots very accurate for me, comfy too. I like it a lot.

He signed it too.









Thanks, John. I'm loving this.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice i still need to get one of john just dont have any money. NICE DESIGN !


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely aint they Bill,i got 2 now,one ttf and one ott :0


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking shooter Bill,John makes some nice ones..Jim


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks great DH, John did a great job on that one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm a lucky guy indeed.


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

That really is a fantastic looking slingshot!!!!


----------

